

Calculate the Size of a Folder/Directory using .NET 4.0 - johnastuntz
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/07/calculate-size-of-folderdirectory-using.html

======
mahmud
Why is this here again? Some kind of advanced "Directory Enumerator" tech that
we haven't heard of?

    
    
      du -h | grep -v '/' | gawk '{print $1}'

~~~
johkra
Mh, I always use _du -sh_ , are there any reasons (compatibility?) to grep the
output instead?

~~~
mahmud
with gawk in the pipline, you can stream the results over fiber to a load-
balanced cluster of WEDU (Windows Enterprise Disk Usage) appliances.

